# الرد على : هل حذف المسيحيين رؤيا بطرس رغم  قانونيتها؟



## اخرستوس انستي (1 مايو 2008)

في هذا المقال نرد بنعمة الروح القدس على مجاهد في الله مشرف عام منتدى الفرقان الاسلامي ونفس الموضوع نشر في شبكة الحقيقة الاسلامية الذي يروج لفكرة ان المسيحيين حذفوا كتابا يدعى رؤيا بطرس من الكتاب المقدس رغم اعتماده ككتاب قانوني .. ودليله في ذلك الوثيقة الموراتورية ....
_______________________
*خطة الرد :*
*1- عرض الوثيقة الموراتورية *
*2- توضيح رفض الوثيقة للكتب الايبوكريفا*
*3- ادله يراها المعترض تجبرنا على الاخذ برؤيا بطرس ككتاب مقدس !!!*
*4- عرض نص مترجم لرؤيا بطرس*
*5- اختبار رؤيا بطرس *
*6- رؤيا بطرس تورط المسلمين أكثر ما تفيدهم*
*7- خاتمة*

*_______________*
*1- نبدأ أولا بمعرفه ماهي تلك الوثيقة ..*
*الوثيقة الموراتوريه (170م) :*
*وجدت هذه الوثيقة الموراتورية أو المخطوطة الموراتورية في المكتبة الامبروسية Ambrosian - بميلان سنة 1740م ونشرها العالم الإيطالي موراتورى Muratori فدعيت باسمه . وكانت مكتوبة باللاتينية . وترجع نصوص هذه المخطوطة ، التي كتبت أصلاً باليونانية، كما تؤكد هي نفسها ، في النصف الثاني من القرن الثاني الميلادي حيث تقول الوثيقة " كتب هرماس (كتابه) الراعي حديثاً جداً في زماننا في مدينة روما عندما كان يجلس شقيقه الأسقف بيوس Pius على كرسي الكنيسة في روما "(18). وكانت سطورها الأولى مفقودة وتبدأ بعبارة عن الإنجيل الثاني الذي للقديس مرقس وتقول " الذي فيه كان حاضراً وقد دونه " ، ثم تتحدث عن الإنجيل الثالث الذي للقديس لوقا مما يؤكد أنها تحدثت في السطور المفقودة عن الإنجيل للقديس متى ثم الإنجيل للقديس مرقس والذي تبقى منه هذا السطر المذكور أعلاه ...*

*ويجب ان نلاحظ أن تلك الوثيقة ليست كتابا موحى به مقدس ... بل الاستخدام الامثل لها كان لمعرفة تواريخ كتابه بعض الاسفار المقدسة و اسبابها كمرجع .. لذا يجب التعامل مع الحقائق الموجودة بها وترك الاراء الشخصية المعروضة في الوثيقة *


ويتحدث المعترض عن هذه الفقرة في الوثيقة و التي يستند اليها في محاولته الواهية لإثبات ان رؤيا بطرس كانت معترف بها ..​


> ونتسلم سفري الرؤيا ليوحنا وبطرس فقط، الذي [الأخير] لا يرغب البعض منا أن يُقرأ في الكنيسة


​ 
2- وقد تجاهل المعترض باقي الوصف في الوثيقة عن الكتب الايبوكريفا والتي منها رؤيا بطرس و الذي جاء عنه في نفس الوثيقة :


> *لا يمكن أن تقبل في الكنيسة الجامعة . لأنه لن يخلط الخل مع العسل *


*..*

*وهكذا نفت الوثيقة التي يستند اليها المعترض ارفاق رؤيا بطرس الي الكتب المقدسة ووصف كل الكتب الغير قانونية بأنها كالخل لا يخلط مع العسل ...*
*نص الوثيقة بالكامل*

*The Muratorian Canon Fragment*



*This piece of parchment is dated AD 170-210. Missing the beginning and end, the fragment is as follows... *
*...at which never the less he was present and so he placed it in his narrative.*
*The third book of the gospel is that according to Luke. Luke the well know physician wrote it in his own name, according to the general belief after the ascension of Christ when Paul had associated him with himself as one zealous for correctness. One who took pains to find out the facts. It is true that he had not seen the Lord in the flesh. Yet having ascertained the facts he was able to being his narrative with the nativity of John. *
*The fourth book of the gospel is that of John's, one of the disciples. In response to the exhortation of his fellow disciples and bishops he said "Fast with me for three days then let us tell each other whatever shall be reveled to each one." The same night it was reveled to Andrew, who was one of the apostles, that it was John who should relate in his own name what they collectively remembered. Or that John was to relate in his own name, they all acting as correctors. And so to the faith of believers there is no discord even although different selections are given from the facts in the individual books of the gospels. Because in all of them under the one guiding spirit all the things relative to his nativity, passion, resurrection, conversation with his disciples, and his twofold advent, the first in humiliation rising form contempt which took place and the second in the glory of kingly power which is yet to come, have been declared. What marvel it is then if John induces so consistently in his epistles these several things saying in person "what we have seen with our eyes and heard with our ears and our hands have handled, those things we have written." For thus he professes to be not only an eye witness but also a hearer and a narrator of all the wonderful things of the Lord in their order.*
*Moreover the acts of all the apostles are written in one book. Luke so comprised them for the most excellent Theophilus because of the individual events that took place in his presence. As he clearly shows by omitting the passion of Peter. As well as the departure of Paul, when Paul went from the city of Rome to Spain.*
*Now, the epistles of Paul, what they are and for what reason they were sent they themselves make clear to him who will understand. *
*First of all he wrote at length to the Corinthians to prohibit the system of heresy, then to the Galatians against circumcision. And to the Romans on the order of ******ures intimating also that Christ is the chief matter in them. Each of which is necessary for us to discuss seeing that the blessed apostle Paul himself, following the example of his predecessor John, writes to no more that seven churches by name, in the following order: Corinthians, Ephesians, Philippians, Colossians, Galatians, Thessalonians, and Romans. But he writes twice for the sake of correction to the Corinthians and to the Thessalonians.*
*That there is one church defused throughout the whole earth is shown. by this seven fold writing and John also in the Apocalypse. Even though he writes the seven churches, he speaks to all. But he wrote out of affection and love one to Philemon, one to Titus, two to Timothy and these are held sacred in the honorable esteem of the church catholic, in the regulation of Ecclesiastical discipline. *
*There are adduced one to the Laodiceans another to the Alexandrians, forged in the name of Paul against the heresy of Marcion. And many others which can not be received into the church catholic for it is not fitting that gall be mixed with honey. *
*Further an epistle of Jude and two bearing the name of John are counted among the catholic epistles. And Wisdom written by the friends of Solomon in his honor. *
*We receive the Apocalypses of John and Peter only. Some of us do not wish the Apocalypse of Peter to be read in church. *
*But Hermas wrote "the Shepherd" in the city of Rome most recently in our times, when his brother bishop Pious was occupying the chair in the church at Rome. And so indeed it ought to be read but that it be made public to the people in the church and placed among the prophets whose number is complete or among the apostles is not possible to the end of time. *
*Of Arsenus, Valentinus, or Miltiadees we receive nothing at all. Those also who wrote the "new book of Psalms," Marcion together with Basilides, and the Asian Cataphrigians... *​ 
*الرابط*
*http://www.biblefacts.org/church/mcf.html*

*ويلاحظ في الجزء الاخير من الوثيقة أن كاتبها يعرض .. فقط يعرض وجهتي نظر حول رؤيا بطرس .. فالبعض كان يرفضها ككتاب موحى به .. والبعض رأى أنها يجب أن تقرأ في الكنائس ..*
*فالسفر كان حوله خلاف في المصداقيه .. وهو من الاسباب التي ادت الي رفضه ..*

*وسؤالي للمسلم المعترض :*
*هل يعني استنادك على الوثيقة أنك تاخذ بكل ما فيها ؟؟؟؟*
*إن كانت اجابتك نعم : فلا حجة لك ولا صوت يصدر منك حول اسفار العهد الجديد*
*وان كانت اجابتك لا ... فلماذا تحاججنا بسطور جاءت فيها إذن ؟؟؟!!!!*


*ولأن موضوعنا حول رؤيا بطرس اضع لكم ترجمة اسلامية للرؤيا المرفوضه كنسيا:*
بينما كان المخلص جالسا فيالهيكل في السنة الثلاثة مئة من العهد وإتفاق الأعمدة العشرة, وكان راضيا عن عددالأحياء ,الأجلاء النزيهين, قال لي ," بطرس, مباركين الذين هم فوق منتمين للآب,الذي كشف الحياة لمن هم من الحياة, من خلالي, حيث اني ذكرتهم ن من يبني على ما هوقوي , سيسمعون كلمتي, ويفرقون بين كلمات الفساد وانتهاك القانون وبين الصلاح, حيثانه من فوق كل كلمة إمتلاء الحق, أصبح منيرا برضى من الذي تنشد منه المبادئ. لكنهملم يجدوه, ولم يذكر في أي من أجيال الأنبياء. وقد ظهرالآن بين هؤلاء, الذي فيه ظهر,إبن الإنسان, الذي مُجدَ فوق السموات في خوف الإنسان من شبه الجوهر. لكنك أنت, يابطرس, أصبحت كاملا منسجما مع إسمك ونفسي, الذي اختارك, لأنه منك أسست قاعدة بقايامن ناديت للمعرفة. لهذا كن قويا إلى تقليد الصلاح- الذي منه يناديك ’ مستدعيا إياكلمعرفته بطريقة تستحق الفعل بسبب الرفض الذي حدث له, ووتر يده ورجليه, وتاج من فيجانب الوسط, وجسد شعاعه الذي احضروه متمنين ان يخدم بسبب جائزة الشرف – لأنه كانعلى وشك ان يوبخك ثلاثة مرات في هذه الليلة."​ 
وبينما كان يقول هذه الأشياء,رأيت الكهنة والناس يركضون نحونا حاملين حجارة, كما لو كانوا سيقتلوننا, وكنت خائفامن ان نموت.​ 
وقال لي ," بطرس, لقد اخبرتك مرات عديدة انهم عميان بلا هاد.اذا أردت ان تعرف عماهم, ضع يديك على عينينك وقل لي ما الذي تراه."​ 
وحينفعلت ذلك, لم أرى شيئا. قلت" لا أحد يرى ( بهذه الطريقة)."​ 
ومرة اخرى قال لي " افعل ذلك ثانية."​ 
فشعرت بخوف وبهجة , لأني رأيت نورا جديدا اعظم من نورالنهار. ونزل على المخلص .واخبرته عن الأشياء التي رؤيتها.​ 
وقال لي مرة اخرى "ارفع يديك واسمع لما يقوله الكهنة والناس."​ 
وسمعت الكهنة وهم جالسون معالكتبة . والحشود تصرخ.​ 
وحين سمع تلك الأشياء مني قال لي," أنصت بانتباهواستمع لما يقولونه."​ 
وسمعت مرة اخرى " فيما انت جالس, انهميمجدونك".​ 
وحين قلت ذلك, قال المخلص," لقد اخبرتك ان هؤلاء ( الناس) عميانوصم. والآن ,استمع للأشياء التي يقولونها لك بالغموض, واحرسهم, ولا تخبرها لأبناءهذا الجيل. لأنهم سوف يجدفونك في هذه الأجيال حيث أنهم جهلة بك, لكنهم سيمجدونك فيالمعرفة."​ 
"لأن الكثيرين سيقبلون تعاليمنا في البداية. وسيبتعدون عنها مرةاخرى بمشيئة الآب بسبب خطيئتهم, لأنهم فعلوا ما اراده. وسيكشفهم في يوم دينونته .اعني , خدام الكلمة .لكن من اختلطوا بهؤلاء سيصبحون سجانيهم, لأنهم من غير ادراك.وطيب السريرة, الخير, والصفاء واحد حين يدفعون الى عامل الموت, والى مملكة الذينيمجدون المسيح بالفداء. ويمجدون رجال الباطل , فهؤلاء سيأتون بعدك. وسوف يلتصقونبإسم الرجل الميت, ظانين انهم سيصبحون طاهرين. ولكنهم سيصيرون مدنسين جدا وسيسقطونفي إسم الخطيئة, وفي يد الشر, رجل خبيث وعقائد متعددة, وسيستعبدون بلاقانون."​ 
"لأن بعضهم سيجدف على الحقيقة ويطالب بتعاليم شريرة. وسيقولون أشياءشريرة ضد بعضهم البعض. والبعض سيدعون (اولئك) الذين يقفون في قوة الملائكة , لرجلوامرأة عارية متعددة وخاضعة لكثير من الآلام. وهؤلاء الذين يقولون أشياء سيسألون عنالأحلام. واذا قالوا ان الحلم جاء من جان يستحقون خطيئتهم, وسيعطون بعد ذلك هلاكابدلا من النزاهة.​ 
"لأن الشر لا يقدر ان يطرح ثمارا جيدة. لذا فان المكانالذي يطرحون منه الذي هو مثله , لأن ليس كل روح من الحق, ولا من الأبدية . لأن كلروح من هذه الأجيال قد عين لها الموت حسب رؤينا, لأنها دائما مستعبدة, حيث انهاخلقت من اجل رغباتها ودمارها الأبدي, الذي هم فيه ومنه. انهم يحبون الكائنات التيجاءت معهم."​ 

"
​لكن الأرواح الأبدية ليست كتلك, يا بطرس. لكنها بالحقيقة,طالما ان الساعة لم تأتي بعد, فان ( الأرواح الأبدية ) ستتمثل بالأبدي,وتفكر حولالخلود, ويكون لهم ايمان, ورغبة في رفض هذه الأشياء."​ 

"​ 

لأن الناس لا تجمعالتين من الشوك او من الشجر, لو كانوا حكماء, ولا العنب من الشوك. لأنه, من جهة ,فان الذي يصير دائما هو في ذلك الذي هو منه, فكونك من ما هو ليس بجيد, يصير دماراله وموتا. لكن الذي يجيء ليكون في الرجل الأبدي هو في الحياة وأبدية الحياة التيجاؤوا ليتمثلوا بها.​ 

" لهذا فان كل ما يوجد لن يتحلل الى ما لا يوجد. لأنالصم والعمي ينظمون فقط مع من هم مثلهم."​ 


" لكن الآخرين سيتغيرون من كلماتالشر ويضلون في غموض. البعض ممن لا يفهم الغموض يتحدثون بأمور لا يفهمونها, لكنهمسيتفاخرون بان غموض الحقيقة هو ملك لهم. وبغطرسة غرور يحسدون الروح الخالدة التيصارت فداء. لأن كل سلطان, حكم, وقوة الآيون ( الدهر) يتمنى ان يكون معهم في خلقالعالم, لأن من ليس معهم, نسوا من قبل الذين معهم, ليمجدهم , على الرغم من انهم لميخلصوا, ولا احضروا للطريق من قبلهم, متمنين دائما ان يصيروا خالدين. لأن الروحالأبدية تستقبل القوة بروح متأملة-. لكن في الحال انظموا مع من ضللهم."​ 


"لكنكثيرون آخرين, ممن يعارضون الحقيقة وهم رسل الخطأ, سينصبون اخطائهم وقانونهم ضدأفكاري النقية هذه, كمن ينظر من منظور معتقدا ان الخير والشر من (مصدر) واحد. انهميتاجرون بكلمتي. وسوف ينتج عن ذلك قدر مؤلم. سباق الأرواح الخالدة سيذهب بعبث, حتىيوم دينونتي, الذي حصلت على فديتهم من العبودية التي كانوا فيها, لأعطيهم الحريةليعملوا تقليدا باق باسم الرجل الميت, من هو (هرمس), المولود الأول للفساد, ليكونذلك النور الموجود لا يصدق من قبل الصغار. لكن هؤلاء الذين هم من هذا النوع هم عمالسيطردون الى الظلام الخارجي, بعيدا عن ابناء النور. فلا هم سيدخلون , ولا سيسمح لهمان يذهبوا للأعلى لينالوا الموافقه على اعتاقهم."​ 


"ولا يزال آخرون منهم ممنيعانون يعتقدون انهم سيكملون حكمة إخوة التي توجد بحق, التي هي رفقة روحية لمناتحدوا في تشارك, فمن خلال الزفاف النزاهة سيكشف. جنس شقيق الأختية سيظهر كتقليد.هؤلاء هم من يعارضون اخوتهم, قائلين لهم, " من خلال هذه فان الهنا عنده شفقة, حيثان الخلاص جاء الينا من خلال هذهو" غير عارفين عقاب هؤلاء الذي جعلون سعداء من قبلمن فعل هذه الاشياء للصغار الذين رؤوهم, ( و ) من اخذوهم رهائن."​ 


"وسيكونهناك آخرون من هؤلاء الذي هم خارج عددنا الذين يسمون انفسهم أساقفة وشمامسة, كما لوانهم قبلوا سلطتهم من الله. انهم يلوون انفسهم تحت حكم الحكام. هؤلاء الناس همسواقي جافة."​ 


لكنني قلت " انني خائف بسبب ما قلته لي, ان الصغار في نظرنامزيفين, حقا, ان هناك جماعات سيضلون جماعات أخرى من الأحياء, ويدمرونهم بينهم. وحينينطقون اسمك سيؤمنون بهم."​ 


قال المخلص ," لوقت محدد لهم بالنسبة الى خطأهمفسيحكمون الصغار. وبعد اكتمال الخطأ, فاللا مرة اخرى لفهم الخالد سيصبح شابا و(الصغار ) سيحكمون فوق من يحكمهم. فانه سوف ينتزع جذور خطأهم, وسيضعها في عار حتىتتجسد في كل السفاهة التي ادعتها لنفسها. وشخص كهذا فلن يتغير, يابطرس."​ 


"لهذا فتعال, دعنا نذهب مع كمال إرادة الأب غير القابل للفساد. ولهذافانظر, فهؤلاء الذين سيحضرون لهم الدينونة قادمون, وسيضعونهم في عار. ولكن انا لايستطيعون ان يلمسوني. وانت, يا بطرس , ستقف في وسطهم. لا تخف بسبب جبنك. فان عقولهمستغلق, لأن الخفي عارضهم."​ 


حين قال هذه الأشياء , رؤيتهم في ما يبدويحاصرونه. وقلت " ماذا أرى, يا رب؟ انه انت نفسك الذي أخذوه, وانت تمسك بي؟ أو منهذا؟ المبتهج الذي يضحك على الشجرة؟ وهل هو شخص آخر من دقوا يديه ورجليه؟"​ 


قال المخلص لي," الذي رؤيته على الشجرة, مبتهجا وضاحكا , هو يسوع الحي. لكنالذي اخترقت المسامير يديه ورجليه هو جزء جسدي, الذي هو بديل وضع للعار, الذي جاءللوجود شبيها له. ولكن انظر اليه ولي."​ 


لكني, حين نظرت, قلت " سيدي, لا احدينظر اليك. لنهرب من هذا المكان."

لكنه قال لي, " لقد قلت لك " اترك العميانلوحدهم!". وانظر كيف لا يعلمون ماذا يقولون. لإبن مجدهم بدلا من خادمي, فقد وضعوهللعار.​




ورؤيت شخصا على وشك ان يقترب منا شبيها به, حتى الذي يضحك علىالشجرة. وهو ( امتلئ ) بالروح القدس, وهو المخلص. وكان نور عظيم, لا يوصف حولهم.وجماعة من الملائكة الخفية التي لا توصف تباركهم. وحين نظرت إليه, فان الذي يمجد قدكشف.​ 


وقال لي ," كن قويا , فلأجلك قد اعطيت هذه الأحاجي, كي تعرفهم من خلالالكشف, انه الذي صلبوه هو مولود-أول, وبيت الشياطين’ والإناء الحجري الذي يسكنونفيه, لأولوهيم, للصليب, الذي هو تحت الناموس. لكن من يقف بقربه هو المخلص الحي,الأول الذي فيه, حاصروا واطلقوا, الذي يقف بفرح ينظر الى الذين تعاملوا معه بعنف,بينما هم منقسوم بين انفسهم. لهذا ضحك على قلة ادراكهم, عارفا انهم مولودين عميانا.لذا فان سريع التأثر للمعاناة سيأتي, حيث ان الجسد هو البديل. لكن ما اطلقوه هوجسدي اللامادي. لكنني انا الروح المفكرة مملوءة بنور متوهج. إن من رؤيته قادما نحويهو امتلاءنا الفكري, الذي يوحد النور الكامل مع الروح القدس."​ 


"​ 

هذهالأشياء, اذا, التي رؤيتها ستكون حاضرة لدى جنس آخر ليسوا من هذا الجيل. لأنه لنيكون هناك مجد في أي رجل ليس خالدا, ولكن فقط سيكون ( المجد ) في المختارين منالجوهر الخالد, الذي ظهر انه قادر على احتضان من يعطي بوفرة. لهذا قلت," كل منيملك, سيعطى له , وسينال الكثير." ولكن من لا يملك, ذلك , اسم المكان, الذي هو ميتبالكامل, الذي انتزع من زرع الخلق المولود, الذي , اذا ظهر احد من جواهر الخلود,يظنون انهم يمتلكونه – سيأخذ منه ويضاف. فانت, اذا , كن شجاعا ولا تخف اطلاقا. لأنيسأكون معك حتى لا يكون لأحد من اعداءك الغلبة عليك. سلام لك, كن قويا!"​ 

حينقال هذه الأشياء ادرك بطرس نفسه.​ 


رؤيا بطرس

____________​


يتبع باقي الرد​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (2 مايو 2008)

بعضا من الاسباب تجعلنا نرفض رؤيا بطرس ككتاب موحى به من الروح القدس :
1-تتحدث السفر المرفوض أن المسيح كان راضيا عن عدد الاحياء المؤمنين ..


> وكان راضيا عن عددالأحياء ,الأجلاء النزيهين


مما يعني ان العكس صحيح .. ان المسيح في السفر يوافق على عدد الخطاة !!!!!
وهو فكر مرفوض حيث ان الله يبحث دائما عن الخطاة و يطالب بنفوسهم حتى لو كان واحدا من مائة هو الضال ...


2- وجود تناقض واضح في المعنى .... فكيف يثني المسيح على بطرس و يقول له :



> لكنك أنت, يابطرس, أصبحت كاملا منسجما مع إسمك ونفسي, الذي اختارك, لأنه منك أسست قاعدة بقايامن ناديت للمعرفة. لهذا كن قويا إلى تقليد الصلاح- الذي منه يناديك


بينما عندما هجم عليهم الكتبة خاف بطرس من الموت !!!!



> وبينما كان يقول هذه الأشياء,رأيت الكهنة والناس يركضون نحونا حاملين حجارة, كما لو كانوا سيقتلوننا, وكنت خائفامن ان نموت


 

3-يقول السفر أن مشيئة الأب تتوافق مع المبتعدين عن التعليم الصحيح !!!



> لأن الكثيرين سيقبلون تعاليمنا في البداية. وسيبتعدون عنها مرةاخرى بمشيئة الآب بسبب خطيئتهم


 


4-خطأ علمي ... كاتب السفر لا يعرف ان التين ينمو على شجر وله شوك



> لأن الناس لا تجمع التين من الشوك او من الشجر, لو كانوا حكماء




5- يروج السفر على الفكر الاسلامي أن الله ضعيف لم يستطع انقاذ (المسيح) فألقى الشبه على غيره



> قال المخلص لي," الذي رؤيته على الشجرة, مبتهجا وضاحكا , هو يسوع الحي. لكنالذي اخترقت المسامير يديه ورجليه هو جزء جسدي, الذي هو بديل وضع للعار, الذي جاءللوجود شبيها له. ولكن انظر اليه ولي


 
وغيرها من الخرافات و الهرطقات في هذا السفر المرفوض
_______
يتبــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على : هل حذف المسيحيين رؤيا بطرس رغم  قانونيتها؟*

نتابع ...
أندهش حقيقة عنددما أجد المسلمين يتمسكون بهذا السفر !!!!!!!!
الا يدركون ان ما جاء في السفر يتنافى و اعتقادهم الاسلامي !!!
1- فالسفر يعترف بوجود الأب كاحد الاقانيم:



> مباركين الذين هم فوق منتمين للآب,





> وسيبتعدون عنها مرةاخرى بمشيئة الآب بسبب خطيئتهم


 
2- السفر يستخدم تعبير الوهيم صيغة الجمع التي تؤكد على التثليث في الوحدانية



> والإناء الحجري الذي يسكنونفيه, لأولوهيم, للصليب


 
3-يتحدث السفر عن الروح القدس كاقنوم الهي



> بالروح القدس


 
فهل تقبلون هذا يا مسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟

خاتمة ....

في النهاية أعجب عندما يحاور المسلمين حول احد الاسفار المرفوضه كنسيا ..
فهل تعتقدون أن هذه الاسفار التي تحاورونا فيها هي كتاب موحي ؟؟؟؟؟
ان رفضتموها .. ونحن نرفضها .. فلماذا نتحاور اذن ؟؟ ولماذا تلزموننا بها ؟؟؟؟

المنطق يقول .. ان كنت اسير مع احد ووجدنا عمله مزيفة ملقاه ... أنا أعلم أنها مزيفة و هو يعلم هذا ايضا .. فلماذا يجبر احدنا الاخر على صرفها ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هذا ما تفعلونه ... وعجبي على العقول

الرب ينير بصيرتكم


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على : هل حذف المسيحيين رؤيا بطرس رغم  قانونيتها؟*

تقدم رائع من المسلمين ...
بداوا في الرد بمواقعهم على ردنا حول الوثيقة ...
وابكاني ردهم ...
حتى بعد كل ما كتبناه يعكسون المنطق و يبدلون المعنى ...
بل انهم تجاهلوا اجزاء كامة من الرد ..
عموما للافادة العلمية سأجيب على تعقيبهم على ردنا
لنرى ...
يقول المعترض تعقيبا :



> فمحاولة التقليل من اهمية الوثيقة محاولة فاشلة طبعا لأنها اقدم تأريخ لما يسمى الكتاب المقدس وتعطينا فكره عن ماهية الكتاب المقدس في القرن الثاني لأنه لا وجود لمخطوطة للكتاب المقدس قبل القرن الثالث والرابع كما يعلم القارئ البسيط في المسيحية
> 
> 
> إذن هذه الوثيقة التي تعدد الرسائل والرؤى والاناجيل التي تؤمن بها الكنيسة في القرن الثاني مهمة للغاية ولا مجال لأنكار ذلك !
> ...


 
الرد:
ومن قلل من اهمية الوثيقه ؟؟؟ وأين قللنا منها ؟؟؟؟؟
ما قلته تحديدا ...



> *ويجب ان نلاحظ أن تلك الوثيقة ليست كتابا موحى به مقدس ... بل الاستخدام الامثل لها كان لمعرفة تواريخ كتابه بعض الاسفار المقدسة و اسبابها كمرجع .. لذا يجب التعامل مع الحقائق الموجودة بها وترك الاراء الشخصية المعروضة في الوثيقة *


 
فهل هذا يقلل من شان الوثيقه ؟؟؟
هل قولنا أن الوثيقة ليست كتابا موحى به نقدسة يعتبر تقليلا لقيمتها ؟؟؟؟؟
هل وصل الحال بالمعترضين على اجبارنا للأخذ بوثائق هامة فنقدسها رغما عنا ؟؟؟؟!!!! هههههه
عجبي على العقول ...
الوثيقة هامة تاريخيا ... حقيقة ..
الوثيقة ليست كتابا موحى به ... ايضا حقيقه
*وهذا يعني امكانية نقد الوثيقة ..*
*ونحن هنا لم ننقدها .. بل نقلنا عن الوثيقة أنها عرضت رأيين حول رؤيا بطرس اثاروا جدلا وقت كتابة الوثيقة ..*​الاول : يرفضها ككتاب موحى به ويرفض قرائتها في الكنائس
الثاني : يقبلها ....
عرضت الوثيقة رأيين و لم تزكي أحدهما على الاخر بل وبكل أمانه علمية عرضت وجهتي النظر ..
*ونحن كمسيحيين اخذنا بواحدة وتركنا وجهه النظر الاخرى* ...
واستدللنا على اسباب رفض رؤيا بطرس بالادله التي سقناها سابقا ولم يرد عليها المعترض ..
فما الاشكال الا في عقله ؟؟؟

وأنا اثق بالمنطق الذي يتعامل به المعترض أنه - *فرض جدلي مستحيل الحدوث* - لو كانت رؤيا بطرس من ضمن الاسفار المعتمدة - و*أكرر فرض جدلي مستحيل الحدوث* - لكان هلل و كبر و شمر عن ساعدية قائلا : يستخدم المسيحيين كتبا مشكوك فيها .. هههههه

يتبع باقى الرد على تعقيب المعترض


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على : هل حذف المسيحيين رؤيا بطرس رغم  قانونيتها؟*

المعترض يظل معترضا للاشئ ... 
في هذه المشاركة انهي الحوار تماما لبيان غباء المعترض في تفسير الامور واصرارة على الباطل ....

يعقب المعترض على قولنا قائلا :
كان سؤلي :



> في النهاية أعجب عندما يحاور المسلمين حول احد الاسفار المرفوضه كنسيا ..
> فهل تعتقدون أن هذه الاسفار التي تحاورونا فيها هي كتاب موحي ؟؟؟؟؟
> ان رفضتموها .. ونحن نرفضها .. فلماذا نتحاور اذن ؟؟ ولماذا تلزموننا بها ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
وكان الرد :



> فعلا عزيزي نحن نطالبكم بالايمان بكتبكم


 
عافيه يعني ... هذا هو المنطق الاسلامي الاعتراضي

ولا يزال المعترض يصر على أن الوثيقة الموراتورية تشهد لرؤيا بطرس بالقانونية دون اي خلاف !!!!!!!

وللاعادة افادة ..
نقرأ ما يقوله المعترض



> ((We receive the Apocalypses of John and Peter only. Some of us do not wish the Apocalypse of Peter to be read in church. ))
> 
> ((we receive nothing at all. Those also who wrote the "new book of Psalms," Marcion together with Basilides, and the Asian Cataphrigians... ))
> 
> ...




وردنا عليه ...

يا سيدي الفاضل أنت من تقوم بعمليه الاستحمار ... أن تحذف سطورا من سياق الكلام فهذا هو الاستحمار الاسلامي لعقليه المتابعين من بني جلدتك ...

هذا هو النص يا مدلس


> *We receive the Apocalypses of John and Peter only. Some of us do not wish the Apocalypse of Peter to be read in church.
> But Hermas wrote "the Shepherd" in the city of Rome most recently in our times, when his brother bishop Pious was occupying the chair in the church at Rome. And so indeed it ought to be read but that it be made public to the people in the church and placed among the prophets whose number is complete or among the apostles is not possible to the end of time. *
> *Of Arsenus, Valentinus, or Miltiadees we receive nothing at all. Those also who wrote the "new book of Psalms," Marcion together with Basilides, and the Asian Cataphrigians... *




وأعتقد انك تعاني من بعض المشاكل باللغه  .. فكلمه *We receive تعني نستلم وليس نقبل ...*
الوثيقة تتحدث عن :
1- استلام رؤيا يوحنا و رؤيا بطرس ككتب في هذا الوقت
2- وجود أراء حول هل تقرأ رؤيا بطرس في الكنيسة أم لا ... وفي هذا بيان واضح ان هذا الكتاب اثار جدلا في قانونيته 
3- بعدها مباشرة انتقل كاتب الوثيقة للحديث عن الكتب المرفوضه .. والتي أيضا كانت معهم في هذا الوقت .. ولكنها مرفوضه 

فأين الدليل الوهمي على أن رؤيا بطرس كتابا قانونيا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!

___________________
لننهي الموضوع ونقتل الجدل ...
1- الوثيقه المستشهد بها تثبت شيئين فقط حول رؤيا بطرس :
    أ- رؤيا بطرس كانت موجودة في هذا الزمان مثلها مثل الكتب المعتمدة والكتب المرفوضه الوارد ذكرها بالوثيقه
    ب - :كان حولها خلاف في القانونية 
2- يلاحظ ان الوثيقه سند تاريخي وليس ديني
3- لا يوجد بالوثيقة حرفا واحدا - ونتحدى - يصف رؤيا بطرس بالقانونية 
4- رؤيا بطرس كتاب رفض من الكنيسة للاخطاء التاريخية و العلمية وعدم امكانية نسبة لبطرس بالاضافه لاثارة الشك حوله ونفيه لصلب المسيح
5- عندما نقول أن الوثيقة تروج للفكر الاسلامي ربما يكون مقصدنا أوضح عندما نعيد الصياغه قائلين : الفكر الاسلامي مأخوذ من الهرطقه التي بالوثيقة وهي كانت فكرة متداوله في بعض الاوساط فيحارب المسلمين لاثبات صحتها لأنها تروج للفكر الاسلامي
6- لا يوجد أي من الاباء الاوائل استشهد برؤيا بطرس في كتاباته ..
7- لم يجيب اي مسلم معترض الي الان : هل يؤمن المسلمون برؤيا بطرس انها كتاب (الله) أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...


انتهى ردنا بصورة نهائية حول هذا الموضوع مالم نجد اعتراضات أخرى مدعمة وتستحق الرد ..


----------



## Fadie (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على : هل حذف المسيحيين رؤيا بطرس رغم  قانونيتها؟*

عزيزى , هذا الموضوع ينتهى بجملة واحدة :


إثبت صحة نسب هذا الكتاب الى بطرس​ 

أتعرف ماذا ستكون الإجابة؟ لم و لن تجد دليلاً واحداً على صحة نسب هذا الكتاب الى بطرس بل ستجد اسئلة : حسناً اثبت لنا انت ايضاَ صحة نسب السفر كزا الى كاتبه , هذا هو أقصى رد يمكن ان يضعه اى جاهل من زمرة الجهلاء البلهاء هؤلاء , و لكن هل يوجد رجل فى هؤلاء المراهقين يستطيع ان يقدم و لو دليلاً واحداً على صحة نسب هذا الكتاب الى بطرس من كتابات الأباء؟ مستحيل و أتحدى...

أتعرف؟ هؤلاء الجهلة قد لا يعرفون ان هذا الكتاب المُزور كُتب بعد إستشهاد بطرس بعشرات السنين!!!!!!

السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الآن :

هل يُوجد شخص فى التاريخ المسيحى كله سواء من الاباء او القديسيين او حتى الهراطقة بل و حتى الغنوسيين أنفسهم قال ان هذا الكتاب هو سفر قانونى من العهد الجديد؟!

لى عودة للتفصيل قريباً....


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على : هل حذف المسيحيين رؤيا بطرس رغم  قانونيتها؟*

بالفعل استاذي الحبيب فادي .... كما تقول



> هل يُوجد شخص فى التاريخ المسيحى كله سواء من الاباء او القديسيين او حتى الهراطقة بل و حتى الغنوسيين أنفسهم قال ان هذا الكتاب هو سفر قانونى من العهد الجديد؟!


لهذا قلت سابقا ...



> لا يوجد أي من الاباء الاوائل استشهد برؤيا بطرس في كتاباته


 
و أكرر



> وأنا اثق بالمنطق الذي يتعامل به المعترض أنه - *فرض جدلي مستحيل الحدوث* - لو كانت رؤيا بطرس من ضمن الاسفار المعتمدة - و*أكرر فرض جدلي مستحيل الحدوث* - لكان هلل و كبر و شمر عن ساعدية قائلا : يستخدم المسيحيين كتبا مشكوك فيها .. هههههه


----------



## Fadie (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الرد على : هل حذف المسيحيين رؤيا بطرس رغم  قانونيتها؟*

المشكلة التى اختلطت على مجاهد فى الله - و انا احترم هذا الشخص لأنه اشعر انه يبحث بإخلاص و لكن آليات البحث العلمى غير متوفرة لديه - هو انه يتخيل ان معنى القراءة فى الكنيسة هو القبول التام لذاك المقروء كوحى قانونى , فالوثيقة لم تقل ان هذا الكتاب المُلفق هو كتاب قانونى بل قالت انه غير مُحبذ قراءته فى الكنيسة و بالتالى فلو إفترضنا عكس ما قالته الوثيقة فأقصى نتيجة يمكن ان يصل لها الباحث الجاد هو ان هذا الكتاب كان من المُمكن ان يُقرأ فى الكنيسة و ليس انه كتاباً قانونياً , كما من المعروف و الثابت علمياً ان هذه الوثيقة تُقدم كلاً من الكتب القانونية و تعلق عليها و الكتب الابوكريفيبة و تعلق عليها , فكمثال :



تقول الوثيقة :"ويوجد حاليا أيضا رسالة الى اهل لودكية واخرى الى اهل الاسكندرية وكلاهما منسوبتان زورا الى القديس بولس من اجل هرطقة ماركيون ورسائل اخرى عديدة غير مسلم بها (غير معتمدة) من قبل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية , حيث انه لا يليق ان يُخلط المر بالعسل.".



و بالفعل يوجد رسالة منسوبة الى بولس تُسمى الرسالة الى اللاودكيين و هى خرجت من عقل فاشى يريد ان يكمل ما قد يكون رآه ناقصاً فى الوحى حينما قرأ قول بولس:



كو 4:16 ومتى قرئت عندكم هذه الرسالة فاجعلوها تقرأ ايضا في كنيسة اللاودكيين والتي من لاودكية تقرأونها انتم ايضا.



و ايضا تتكلم الوثيقة عن رسالة الإسكندرية و هى رسالة مفقودة و بالتأكيد هى الأخرى من نتاج فكر ماركيون الهرطوقى كما تؤكد هذا الوثيقة.



مثال آخر , تقول الوثيقة :"ولكن هرماس كتب الراعى مؤخرا فى زمننا هذا فى مدينة روما فى حين كان يشغل أخوه الأسقف بيوس الكرسى الكنسي لمدينة روما فلذا بالحقيقة كان ينبغى قرائته ولكن لايمكن قرائته لجموع الشعب فى الكنيسة , الانبياء الذين اكتمل عددهم او حتى بين الرسل لانه بعد زمنهم , ولكننا لم نقبل ما لارسينوس, فالانتينوس او لميلتيادس الذين الفوا كتاب مزامير جديد لماركيون مع ايضا باسيليدس."



و هنا يجب ان نلاحظ ان مرة اخرى الوثيقة تضم كلاً من الاسفار القانونية و الكتب الابوكريفية , فتتكلم عن مُؤلف هرماس و فالانتينوس الغنوسى و باسيليديس زميل ماريكون.



دائماً أقول و أكرر , ان هؤلاء البشر مستعدين لتقديس الحجر على ان يعترفوا بسلامة الكتاب فلابد من إختراع ما يقوى إحتجاجهم!!!



فماذا تفعل و انت تقرأ الإقتباسات التى وضعناها بالأعلى ثم تنظر الى قول الزميل :




> تقول عنها دائرة المعارف الكتابية " الوثيقة الموراتورية (وهى جذاذة صغيرة، ترجع إلى حوالى 170م) التى تقدم لنا قائمة بأسفار العهد الجديد مع كلمة موجزة عن كل كاتب ."
> المصدر : دائرة المعارف الكتابية تحت كلمة إنجيل مرقص
> 
> وتقول دائرة المعارف الكتابية حول إنجيل لوقا
> ...


 
فهذا الشخص مستعد ان يقدس كلام دائرة المعارف على ان يصدق عينيه هو!!!!



النقطة الأخيرة المتبقية الآن هى , هل قالت رؤيا بطرس بأن المسيح لم يُصلب؟



فى الحقيقة , هذا الإدعاء لا يخدم الإسلام مُطلقاً لأن ليس رؤيا بطرس فقط من قالت ان المسيح لم يُصلب و ان يسوع هو الذى صُلب بل كل الكتب الأبوكريفية غالباً و لكن فقط رؤيا بطرس هى التى تكلمت عن هذا الامر بوضوح.



و لكن هنا يجب ان نُلاحظ ان رؤيا بطرس تقول بعدم صلب المسيح و بصلب يسوع!!!!



يُعتبر المعتقد الغنوسى هو الأساس الأول الذى خرجت منه النسطورية , ذلك لأن الغنوسيين آمنوا بإثنين , الواحد يسوع و الآخر المسيح , يسوع الإنسان و المسيح الإله و يمكن لمن يريد مراجعة مُلخص هذا المعتقد بحسب ما قاله ايريناؤس فى القرن الثانى فى كتابه ضد الهرطقات و قد وضع له الأب عبد المسيح بسيط ملخصاً فى كتابه عن إنجيل يهوذا.



حسناً , من هنا نفهم ان الذى صُلب بحسب الغنوسيين هو يسوع الإنسان و ليس المسيح الإله , و لهذا نرى فى رؤيا بطرس ان هناك إثنين واحد يضحك فوق الشجرة و الآخر تُدق المسامير فى يديه , فهل هذا يعنى ان المسيح لم يُصلب؟



فى الحقيقة , هذا الإعتقاد هو تشويه لعقيدة الإتحاد الطبيعى فى شخص المسيح و الذى أتمت تشويهه النسطورية فى القرن الخامس فالمسيح هو شخص واحد و ليس شخصين و لكن له طبيعتين متحدتين و طبيعياً ان الذى مات فوق الصليب هو الناسوت و ليس لاهوت المخلص , فأدى التفكير بالغنوسيين الى الوقوع فى هذا الإعتقاد الغريب العجيب الذى أكمله نسطوريوس فى القرن الخامس!!!!



و مرة أخرى نعيد لعل من لم يرى يرى , هل يوجد دليل واحد على أن كاتب هذا الكتاب هو بطرس الرسول؟!



إن الموضوع أكبر من هذا بكثير , فهذه الكتب علمياً ثبت بالدليل القاطع انها مزيفة و ان كان هناك حديثاً ما عن قانونية الاسفار عند العلماء فهو يتعلق فقط بالسبعة رسائل و ليس بالكتب الغنوسية التى ثبت غنوسيتها!!!!



و لعل الفرد سوف يتبادر الى ذهنه سريعاً , هل أخذ الإسلام قصة الشبيه هذه نقلاً عن الكتب الغنوسية؟!



و هذا بحث كتبه أحد الزملاء حول هذا السؤال :



http://ladeenion1.blogspot.com/2008/01/blog-post_9362.html


----------



## Obadiah (25 أغسطس 2018)

*نص رؤيا بطرس  الحقيقي ليس هو النص الذي نشرته مواقع الضلال بجهلها*

تنويه هام جداً  لأخي صاحب المنشور 



نص رؤيا بطرس التي تتحدث عنها الوثيقة الموراتورية ليس هو  النص الذي تنشره مواقع الضلال الذي تفنده حضرتك في تعليقاتك



فالنص التي تنشره مواقع الضلال - الذي تفنده حضرتك -  هو عمل دوسيتي  يحمل نفس الإسم  ينتمي لمكتبة نجع حمادي الغنوسية الدوسيتية ولا يوجد اي نسخه له الا نسخة قبطية من اكتشافات نجع حمادي



أما نص رؤيا بطرس المذكور في الوثيقة الموراتورية والذي اقتبس منها غير واحد من أباء الكنيسة القدامي فهو نص مسيحي موجود في نسخة يونانية مكتشفة مع انجيل بطرس الابوكريفي  في اخميم  ونسخة حبشية من الرؤيا  وهي لا تتحدث لا من قريب او بعيد عن حادثة الصلب انما تتحدث عن علامات انقضاء الدهر والانبياء الكذبة  ومثل عن شجرة التين و عقاب الأشرار وغيرها 



ولأن الإسم واحد  فقد ظن عبيد الضلال - عن جهل - أنها نفس الرؤيا الغنوسية المكتشفة في مكتبة نجع حمادي فظنوا انه نفس العمل الذي تتحدث عنه الوثيقة الموراتورية وهذا خطأ وجهل  



واليكم نص رؤيا بطرس الاصلية التي اقتبس منها كثير من الاباء القدامي والتي وردت في الوثيقة الموراتورية 





http://gnosis.org/library/apocpeter.htm


----------



## Obadiah (26 أغسطس 2018)

[FONT=&quot]وسوف أنقل لحضراتكم ردي علي هذا الأمر في حواري مع احد عبيد الضلال في هذه الشبيهة السقيمة السخيفة[/FONT]

نص مداخلتي 

(( 



  [FONT=&quot]كنت اعلم انك ستقع في هذا الشرك المهلك نتيجة نقلك من المواقع .[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]نبتدي بعون مولانا قدوس اسرائيل[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]الرؤيا الدوسيتية القبطية التي تتحدث عنها مواقع الجهل هي الرؤيا الدوسيتية التي تتبع مخطوطات نجع حمادي ......وهي تختلف عن رؤيا بطرس الابوكريفية الأصلية التي اقتبس منها الاباء القدامي والتي لها مخطوطة يونانية وجدت مع مخطوطة انجيل بطرس في اخميم ومخطوطة اخري حبشية حبشية وبمقارنتها مع اقتباسات الاباء تأكد انها رؤيا بطرس الابوكريفية الاصلية ... تفضل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]








[FONT=&quot]أما الرؤيا القبطية الدوسيتية التي تحمل نفس الاسم - والتي هرولت مواقع الضلال لترجمتها وتركت ترجمة رؤيا بطرس الابوكريفية الاصلية - ليس لها الا مخطوطة قبطية ولم يشر اليها احد علي مر تاريخ الكنيسة لانها ظهرت للنور فقط في اكتشافات نجع حمادي لانها كانت من الكتب السرية حالها حال اغلب الكتب الدوسيتية الغنوسية واتفضل قول العلماء عن مخطوطة نجع حمادي الدوسيتية مقارنة بالرؤيا الاصلية التي اقتبس منها اباء الكنيسة القدامي كثيرا ..اتمني تكون بتعرف تترجم انجلش كويس - كلامي هذا موجه لمن رددت عليه - 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]واتفضل تفصيل العلماء للرؤيا القبطية المزيفة بأنها رؤيا دوسيتية ثم يوردون العبارات التي تخص معتقدات الدوسيتيين منها بتفصيل .. ومنها خرافة صلب الجسد الظاهري ليسوع ووقوف الاخر يضحك .اتفضل ترجم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]وكي تتعلم الفرق بين رؤيا بطرس الأبوكريفية الاصلية اليونانية والحبشية... والرؤيا القبطية الدوسيتية المضحكة التي تحمل نفس الاسم فسوف اورد لك تفصيل كل رؤيا[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]نص رؤيا بطرس الابوكريفية الاصلية سوف تجدها في كتاب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]anti-Nicene fathers[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مع شرح ذكرها في كتابات الاباء القدامي وسوف اورد لك نص القصاصات اليونانية المكتشفة منها وشرح الاقتباس منها من كتاب الاباء القدامي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] http://www.gnosis.org/library/apocpeter_v2.htm[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot],وهذه ايضا نص المخطوطة التي تم اكتشافها مع انجيل بطرس مع نص النسخة الحبشية المترجمة لكتاب الرؤيا الابوكريفية وغيرها من النصوص ويسهب الكاتب في شرح اقتباسات الاباء منها ثم يورد نصهم اجمعين 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.gnosis.org/library/apocpeter.htm[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما الرؤيا القبطية الدوسيتية التي تحمل نفس الاسم المكتشفة اخيرا في نجع حمادي هذا هو نصها [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.gnosis.org/naghamm/apopet.html[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot].بعد كل هذه الدلائل والحقائق البسيطة التي تدحض جهل مواقع الضلال ... اهمس في اذنك ... الم اقل لك في تعليق سابق مر عليه زمن من ان الدوسيتيين يروا ان الوهيم اله العهد القديم انه من الهة الشر ؟ طيب اتفضل اقرأ هذا النص في الرؤيا القبطيية الدوسيتية  - هذا ان كنت قراته اصلا من قبل - 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]And he said to me, "Be strong, for you are the[/FONT][FONT=&quot]one to whom these mysteries have been given, to know them through[/FONT][FONT=&quot]revelation, that he whom they crucified is the first-born, and the home[/FONT][FONT=&quot]of demons, and the stony vessel in which they dwell, of Elohim[/FONT][FONT=&quot], " 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"" ان الذي صلب هو المولود الاول وبيت الشياطين الذي لالوهيم"" .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].فهذا هو اعتقاد الدوسيتيين ان الروح هي سجينة الجسد المادي وبيت الشياطين الذي خلقه " الوهيم "..... الا تعقلون ما تقرأون ؟ فهذا هو النظام الثنائي للالهة التي قال بها الدوسيتيون الهة خير والهة شر منها "الوهيم" اله العهد القديم[/FONT]



  [FONT=&quot]وايضاً تعليق اخر علي النص القبطي الدوسيتي الذي يتكلم عن يسوع المصلوب لا يتحدث هنا عن شبيه له قد صلب بل كما يقول " انه الجسد المادي الذي ليسوع هو الذي صلب " واما " يسوع الحي فهو يقف ضاحكاً " 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]... ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]He whom you saw on the[/FONT][FONT=&quot]tree, glad and laughing, this is[/FONT][FONT=&quot]the[/FONT][FONT=&quot]living Jesus. But this one into whose hands and feet they drive the[/FONT][FONT=&quot]nails is his fleshly part[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وطبعا لن تفهم شيء الا اذا عرفت ان اعتقاد الدوسيتيين ان الروح هي سجينة الجسد المادي الذي صنعه يهوة اله الشر وبالتالي فان الذي صلب هو جسد يسوع الظاهري الذي هو من خلق اله الشر يهوه كما اعتقد من راي يسوع اما " يسوع الحي " ويقصد بها الروح التيهي من الهة الخير فهو يقف ضاحكاً وساخرا من جهلهم لانهم ظنوا انهم صلبوا المسيح ...فكما قلت لك المسيح في اعتقادهم روح وليس جسد حقيقي واتفضل هذا شرح العلماء لنقطة الصلب في الرؤيا القبطية الدوسيتية المضحكة[/FONT]









   [FONT=&quot]أظن في هذا التفصيل كفاية لدفن خرافة الشبية الوثنية في الرؤيا الدوسيتية القبطية وليس رؤيا بطرس الابوكريفية الاصلية ... ولتأتي بغيرها من مواقع الضلال حتي تتحسر بسحقها تحت ارجل عبيد اله السلام عبيد الاله الحقيقي وحده ..... يتبع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------

